# GOP backer, casino mogul Adelson reportedly gave $10 M to Koch brothers' efforts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FILE: April 12, 2012: Sheldon Adelson, Las Vegas Sands CEO and financial backer for GOP candidates. (AP)
Casino mogul Sheldon Adelson has donated $10 million to the Koch brothers' efforts to elect Republicans and oust President Obama and other Democrats -- forging perhaps the most powerful, well-financed political fundraising machine of 2012.
Adelson donated the money last weekend during a Koch brothers' fundraising summit in suburban San Diego. The private deal was confirmed Friday, according to the Associated Press and other news agencies.
Adelson has already contributed $10 million to Restore Our Future, which is the super political action committee that backs GOP presidential candidate Mitt Romney, and $5 million each to two organizations promoting House Republicans.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/06/30/gop-backer-casino-mogul-adelson-reportedly-gave-10-m-to-koch-brothers-efforts/?test=latestnews#ixzz1zNAc6rO7​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Good... Combats Soros' donations...


----------

